# Fishing tournaments as a non boater



## Bigal7311 (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm thinking about fishing a bfl or aft tournament as a non boater. What should I expect, what is it like? Does the non boater back the pros boat in?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My following comments are directed toward the high HP bass/walleye boats with only you and the owner on board. 
In our club, the non boaters are expected to contribute a minimum of $15 toward gas. Needless to say, the NB should consider how far you traveled in the boat and ask the Boater what would be an appropriate additional amount. I usually bring enough lunch and drinks for the two of us unless the Boater says otherwise when you discuss this with him.
I personally feel that $35 to $40 is a minimum contribution when you consider the Boaters investment and operational cost for high HP fishing boats.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

good info shortdrift.
sherman


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> My following comments are directed toward the high HP bass/walleye boats with only you and the owner on board.
> In our club, the non boaters are expected to contribute a minimum of $15 toward gas. Needless to say, the NB should consider how far you traveled in the boat and ask the Boater what would be an appropriate additional amount. I usually bring enough lunch and drinks for the two of us unless the Boater says otherwise when you discuss this with him.
> I personally feel that $35 to $40 is a minimum contribution when you consider the Boaters investment and operational cost for high HP fishing boats.


If only everyone felt the way you did... there'd never be a non-boater left behind. 
If you are willing to help out/take care of your boater, you'll never have a problem finding a ride. If someone offers gas money, can back in a boat, and respects my equipment better than his own without any prior discussion, he'll be more than welcome back. I've refused money from guys because they were such a pleasure to fish with. Show up ready to pay for gas, back the boat in and with your lunches packed, then don't be surprised if your boater only asks for a handshake and a phone number at the end of the day. Good partners are hard to find. Being able to catch fish is the least of my concerns with co-anglers. Guys that help out and are personable are worth more than any gas money when you're less than 18' away from them for 8+ hours...

(Disclaimer: Not every boater shares my feelings. Some expect the "Co" to cover all expenses outside of his half of the entry fee. A phone call prior to the tournament will save a lot of awkward feelings. Also, some want you to bring minimal tackle, maybe due to having a smaller boat. Others may tell you to go a head and bring everything you own. Bring your own life jacket. You may not need it, but you never know. Not all boaters carry 2 life jackets if they primarily fish alone. Clear all these up during the phone conversation prior if possible, and it will greatly assist when you're packing.)


----------

